# give me fruit



## ropensaddle (Apr 9, 2007)

Looking for Prunus Americana,or cultivar that will grow Arkansas
that has the fruit! I am planting for deer habitat and want fast fruiting trees have planted paw paw, persimmon, need some more choices maybe wild crab but these are norther species! Recommendations or help with fast fruiting trees for habitat they are breeding the fruit off most these for yards! Service berries grow here? help appreciated


----------

